
Show HN: Meet the rockstar programmer keyboard layout - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2016-01-23-rockstar-layout
======
sova
Have you seen the Programmer Dvorak layout?

@ &[{}(=*)+]!# @ %7531902468`

Top row without and with Shift

~~~
MadRabbit
i did, seems a bit strange to me to be honest. do you use it? can you give
some feedback?

~~~
sova
I do use it. It makes a lot more sense if you use something like LISP or
Clojure because (parens are king).

I really enjoy programmer dvorak. As you say, re-training copy and paste is a
bit of a task, but my hands feel far less fatigued typing on dvorak than on
Qwerty. Now I am type-fluent in both due to necessity and public terminals,
but prefer to use programmer dvorak. I really like the numerical layout
because there is some rhyme and reason: Left hand from middle out: 91357%,
right hand from middle out: 02468` ... so it's a lot easier to type numbers
because of that break-up. I don't mind having to hit shift for numbers because
it makes for faster coding.

~~~
MadRabbit
interesting. thanks for the feedback, maybe I will give it a try some day

